# Objektposition abfragen



## TaxidriverTL (13. Mrz 2004)

Hallo

Wie kann ich in Java3D die Positionen von einzelnen Objekten abfragen und in Variablen abspeichern?

Gruß Timo


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Mrz 2004)

Wenn du eine TransfomGroup hast, kannst du TransformGroup#getTransform (Transform3D) machen, wobei der/die/das Transform der Group in dem Übergabeparameter gespeichert wird.

Dann: Transform3D#get (Vector3f), hier gilt das gleiche.

Edit:
Einfach gesagt, brauchst du diese Methoden hier:

http://java.sun.com/products/java-m...tml#getTransform(javax.media.j3d.Transform3D)

http://java.sun.com/products/java-m.../Transform3D.html#get(javax.vecmath.Vector3f)


----------

